# Please check out my website, and provide feedback



## spikethebest (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

I am in the process of creating a website for tortoise supplies. 

Please provide me some feedback on what to change, delete, add, modify, and anything that comes to mind. 

It is still under construction, but I think now is the best time to get feedback, so I can change and update things easily. 

http://spikethebest.weebly.com/

even though its under construction, the PayPal, and ordering process does work, I have already gotten a few orders! 

thanks everyone!


----------



## TylerStewart (Jul 27, 2010)

My feedback: Start taking your own photos instead of taking from other people's websites (including mine). Thanks buddy!


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 27, 2010)

I think they are really good pictures. I thought people would be happy to see them there. I have had comments from other people, and they thought it was cool to see their pictures up there. I will take it down immediately. Which one was yours?


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Jul 27, 2010)

Do you want the feedback on here or on the form on the website?


----------



## TylerStewart (Jul 27, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> Which one was yours?



The one that started with www.tortoisesupply.com in the image address before you saved it for your use. I don't really care that it's there, but how hard is it to get your own? You should at least ask people before using their photos, particularly if you're using their photos to sell the same product they are selling with the same image.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 27, 2010)

i only got pictures from tortoiseforum.org. I didnt know they were on your site. I thought if people were proud to put pics on this site for all to enjoy and share, and they arent copyrighted, then I could use them. I still dont know which picture you are referring to. So if you would like me to take it down, I will comply. I never intentionally went to your site to copy pictures.



Yourlocalpoet said:


> Do you want the feedback on here or on the form on the website?



either one works. you can put it on the form on the site, to check to see that works properly. thanks!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 27, 2010)

It looks good.

I like more "involved" websites, and do not like using those comment submission boxes like you have on your front page. I, personally, always much rather email somebody directly using their email address, then go through one of those... but maybe that's just me. Or did you just put that there for temporary feedback, and do not plan on using it for your contact info?

I would change the template picture to a tortoise or something related eventually. Also, www.webs.com is a good "free" site builder too. That's how I started off, then bought my domain (two actually .org and .com). I was able to add my own picture to my template and am now satisfied with how it looks and now it is unique to other sites and not a basic, overly used template.

Also, I have a bunch of pictures, etc. on my site and am now just being warned I am running out of space... so if you buy your domain, you have ample space for a lot of pictures.

www.leashanimalrescue.org

Yes, it's always better to have your own info and photos. Or at least ask for permission first, and then give the original owner credit (in a caption or something) for the info/pictures.

Lastly, you might want to add just a little more information regarding what Mazuri is, maybe a picture of the backside of the bag as we have seen posted here previously, or something.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay well seen as you didn't reply I'll just go ahead here...
Cory I would definitely change the template pic to a tortoise, maybe a few more pictures of your own tortoises on there too. Maybe some colour, and obviously personalise it, it's a little generic at the moment. (i do understand it's a work in progress.) I also agree about the Mazuri, maybe more info about what it actually is and pics? A few typos in there too, other than that it's a good start.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 27, 2010)

I did reply, look two posts up...

but thanks for your feedback, i will try to incorporate it!



APBT_Fanatic said:


> It looks good.
> 
> I like more "involved" websites, and do not like using those comment submission boxes like you have on your front page. I, personally, always much rather email somebody directly using their email address, then go through one of those... but maybe that's just me. Or did you just put that there for temporary feedback, and do not plan on using it for your contact info?
> 
> ...



thank you very much. I will work on it. I need to figure out who took the pictures, so I can credit them. I really need to do that. And once I get more together on site building, I will probably buy my own site. thanks so much for your feedback.

does the idea or concept of a subscription service of Mazuri make sense? its supposed to be an automatic delivery and billing of Mazuri, so the customer never runs out. 

good idea or bad idea?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 27, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> I did reply, look two posts up...
> 
> but thanks for your feedback, i will try to incorporate it!
> 
> ...






The automatic Mazuri delivery makes sense, and might work for some people, but not others.

For example, I bought 6 pounds of Mazuri from you in March, but go through it very slowly. I stored it is 3 Ziploc bags, and just recently started using the 2nd bag, as I only have 3 tortoise hatchlings and an occasional Box Turtle who eats it, my others don't like Mazuri. I would obviously not sign up for something like that, but other people who go through it more quickly and already know how soon they will run out, might be interested in something like that.

If you are going to do the automatic delivery for Mazuri, what about for the Cactus as well? I also purchased some from you, but soon after found out one of our neighbors has a huge area full of it in their yard, so they are giving some to us frequently. If that ever changes, I would definitely purchase more from you, as all my guys definitely love it!


----------



## turtletania (Jul 28, 2010)

I use weebly for my education site....and have changed the header pic...it is very easy.... and now you can add font/titles to the pics too..... lots of fun. There are some great designs to choose from that are more colourful than the one you have (which is the same as my ed'n site). I have been using weebly for a few months, so if you need any help let me know. I also upgraded to get the extra features...so i can let you know about that too.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 28, 2010)

You should look into CSS, Cory. It is easily done with ExpressionWeb and looks very clean and professional, of course depending on the template that you use. I have used CSS for all my recent websites, including the one in my sig. In the past I hand coded everything in HTML


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 28, 2010)

Cory, I don't know much about web sites, but as a consumer it was easy to go thru and most of my interests were there (desert tort seed mix for example) but I hate hate hate to see that you have death bowls for sale. In your care sheet you say to buy the biggest turtle container you can afford, then you sell small death bowls. They are responsible for more RES deaths then almost any thing else and I do realize you are selling stuff to make money, but if sites like yours didn't sell crap like that more turtles might be put in more suitable containers...I know this won't change anything, just wanted to give my opinion...


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 28, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> Cory, I don't know much about web sites, but as a consumer it was easy to go thru and most of my interests were there (desert tort seed mix for example) but I hate hate hate to see that you have death bowls for sale. In your care sheet you say to buy the biggest turtle container you can afford, then you sell small death bowls. They are responsible for more RES deaths then almost any thing else and I do realize you are selling stuff to make money, but if sites like yours didn't sell crap like that more turtles might be put in more suitable containers...I know this won't change anything, just wanted to give my opinion...



uhhhh... i am very confused. what death bowl are you talking about? i am selling food.



kyryah said:


> You should look into CSS, Cory. It is easily done with ExpressionWeb and looks very clean and professional, of course depending on the template that you use. I have used CSS for all my recent websites, including the one in my sig. In the past I hand coded everything in HTML



oh cool. yea i will check it out. thanks so much!



maggie3fan said:


> In your care sheet you say to buy the biggest turtle container you can afford, then you sell small death bowls.



what care sheet did I ever create? I have never created one. I am a horrible writer, and I have never written any long advice for species of tortoises before. Are you confusing me with someone else??? Please let me know. thanks so much.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 28, 2010)

I have visited your site several times over the past couple of days and I am glad to see you added more pics of torts enjoying mazuri, I also see you added some pics of the mazuri bags. Overall if I was to buy from your site I would be pleased by the ease of navigating your site, everything was easy to see and find. I like how everything is explained prices and shipping. Things I don't like and they are few, I don't like the front page template it does not fit with your website idea, it makes it seem like a cut and paste website. I of course don't like going to a website and see " this page still under construction" I know it is new and still undergoing changes it just seems like if you don't want me to see it yet, don't put it up yet. Overall like I said nice site and easy to navigate, nice site all in all.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 29, 2010)

Cory, I apologize as it looks like I clicked on something and was taken to someone else's site. Please accept my apology, I certainly didn't mean to cause you any trouble...


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 29, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> Cory, I apologize as it looks like I clicked on something and was taken to someone else's site. Please accept my apology, I certainly didn't mean to cause you any trouble...



thank you Maggie. Apology absolutely accepted!

Now, can I have some feedback about MY website?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 29, 2010)

In your contact page..... you forgot an apostrophe in the word "dont". 

Also, to make it look more professional (just because I am picky!) you might want to put your phone number as (661) 312-6311, not just 661 312 6311.

It does help to make things look as professional as possible because I have seen some sites that were probably legit, but didn't look like it, so you don't take them as seriously as they would probably like you to (especially if you are trying to sell things).


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks. i appreciate that!!!

do all the links work in my contact section? should i add anything else? i want people to know i am legit, and their business is safe with me.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, they all work. Can you make your email address into a link too, so people can just click it to email you?

Like this:
http://www.leashanimalrescue.org/contactus.htm


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 29, 2010)

did i do it right?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 29, 2010)

Yup! 

You might want to do the same thing to your other pages that have your email address too (cactus order page, seeds order page, heating supplies page).


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 29, 2010)

good idea! thanks so much! you have been soooo helpful!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jul 29, 2010)

You are welcome!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks fine, prices good... so I ordered!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 2, 2010)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> Looks fine, prices good... so I ordered!



thanks for your order!

did the Shipment notification email work? Did it include a USPS tracking number?

Thanks again!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes and yes


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2010)

I like it.

I want more tortoise pics too. And I'd like to be able to click on the headings to the right of your pic. It will be better when there aren't pages still under construction. What? Are you busy or something? Ha Ha.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm diggin' your site but you do need to spruce it up with more tort pics!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 4, 2010)

I would LOVE to add some more pictures and some embedded videos to the site just for fun. I am sure people will be sick of looking at my tortoises after awhile, and I am a horrible photographer. So I would like to "borrow" some pictures and videos that people have posted here on tortoiseforum.org. I dont want to use random Google images, I would like to use people's pictures here on this site. I consider EVERYONE on this site to be my friend, and we all have one common thing. 

So if anyone objects, I would like to try to create a collection of what I think to be the best looking pictures of all the ones posted here on TFO and put them on my site. 

If anyone objects, and doesnt want their pics copies from TFO to my site, please speak now, or forever hold your peace (however, if you object later on, I will take it down, just let me know which picture is yours, because I wont keep track of whose is who's)

good idea or bad idea?

the plan is for them all to be loaded on this page....

http://spikethebest.weebly.com/pictures-and-videos.html


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Aug 4, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> I would LOVE to add some more pictures and some embedded videos to the site just for fun. I am sure people will be sick of looking at my tortoises after awhile, and I am a horrible photographer. So I would like to "borrow" some pictures and videos that people have posted here on tortoiseforum.org. I dont want to use random Google images, I would like to use people's pictures here on this site. I consider EVERYONE on this site to be my friend, and we all have one common thing.
> 
> So if anyone objects, I would like to try to create a collection of what I think to be the best looking pictures of all the ones posted here on TFO and put them on my site.
> 
> ...



Hey Cory, Do you have pictures of plants that came out of the Seed Mix? Im still waiting for mine to pop up.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 4, 2010)

DeanS said:


> I'm diggin' your site but you do need to spruce it up with more tort pics!



ok i added a bunch... what do you think now??



Tortuga_terrestre said:


> Hey Cory, Do you have pictures of plants that came out of the Seed Mix? Im still waiting for mine to pop up.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Aug 4, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm diggin' your site but you do need to spruce it up with more tort pics!
> ...





No, I mean from TFO members gardens or your own. Have members sent you pictures?


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 4, 2010)

ohhh well, my yard is a horrible place to grow plants. anything i try to grow dies. even well established gallon sized plants easily die in my yard. its doesnt get regular water, and it super hot with no much sun. so i dont have any pics personally of these plants.


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

Your place should be the perfect place to plant these seeds then. It sounds just like the desert.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 4, 2010)

Candy said:


> Your place should be the perfect place to plant these seeds then. It sounds just like the desert.



except the birds and squirrels eat everything and dirt up the yard. i have huge holes everywhere.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Aug 5, 2010)

Feel free to use any of my pictures. I also have some of my adult CDT eating Prickly Pear I can send you, as well as others (including some cute pics of one of my hatchling CDTs eating a hibiscus flower).

Two more suggestions:

#1- The more clear of pictures you have on your site, the better. I love looking at and taking clear shots, and it is more apealing on a website.

#2- Have you considered making a page on your site for proper tortoise enclosures/habitats?-- I think that would be a good idea, and put some pictures as well.

Let me know if you need more pictures of anything. I can get my Sulcata juve and CDTs hatchlings eating Mazuri for your Mazuri page.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 5, 2010)

that would be awesome. since you are contributing to the website, would you like to have a link to your site on mine and vise versa?

i would like some mazuri pics. 

tortoise enclosures sounds like a good idea. not sure how i would do that though. any help and suggestions and ideas are always welcomed! i want the site to be a helpful one stop resource for people.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Aug 5, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> that would be awesome. since you are contributing to the website, would you like to have a link to your site on mine and vise versa?
> 
> i would like some mazuri pics.
> 
> tortoise enclosures sounds like a good idea. not sure how i would do that though. any help and suggestions and ideas are always welcomed! i want the site to be a helpful one stop resource for people.



Sure! I can make a page on my site and also list tortoise vets in the area, etc. and make it tortoise care in general, but linked to your site for info and purchases, etc.

I will try to get some Mazuri pictures for you tomorrow (those torts did not get that in their feeding today).


----------



## DeanS (Aug 5, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> I would LOVE to add some more pictures and some embedded videos to the site just for fun. I am sure people will be sick of looking at my tortoises after awhile, and I am a horrible photographer. So I would like to "borrow" some pictures and videos that people have posted here on tortoiseforum.org. I dont want to use random Google images, I would like to use people's pictures here on this site. I consider EVERYONE on this site to be my friend, and we all have one common thing.
> 
> So if anyone objects, I would like to try to create a collection of what I think to be the best looking pictures of all the ones posted here on TFO and put them on my site.
> 
> ...



Feel free to use my pics, just be sure to embed a credit on the photo itself *PHOTO BY DEAN* should suffice.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Aug 5, 2010)

Here are some other pictures you can use if you want. I LOVE the last one... it's like he is smiling.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 5, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Feel free to use my pics, just be sure to embed a credit on the photo itself *PHOTO BY DEAN* should suffice.



are there any pics currently on my site that are yours? i have no idea which pics belong to who.



APBT_Fanatic said:


> Here are some other pictures you can use if you want. I LOVE the last one... it's like he is smiling.



thanks so much for the pics. they will be added!

good idea about using both of our sites for a common cause.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 5, 2010)

Any of my pictures, you are welcome to.

As far as an enclosure page, here are my two pages, you could do something similar.

http://tortnet.darchorizons.com/housing.html

http://tortnet.darchorizons.com/advhousing.html

If you click on the pictures, more information on the set up is shown at the top of each view. I need to get some pictures of my own enclosures on there, lol!!!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 5, 2010)

i will have a dedicated page for other helpful reptile websites. if anyone does NOT want their site listed, please let me know. otherwise I will list most if not all the members of this site on my site...



kyryah said:


> Any of my pictures, you are welcome to.
> 
> As far as an enclosure page, here are my two pages, you could do something similar.
> 
> ...



thanks so much!!!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 5, 2010)

I ordered from Spike, and it came fast. It was cheap too. Thanks Spike!


----------



## Ickisrulz (Aug 5, 2010)

You are asking people to donate money to feed your pet on your business page?! I'm not sure I have ever seen this before. Are you in business or a not for profit animal rescue? Why should people give you free money? I think I'd drop this unless I'm missing something.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 5, 2010)

What did I miss? Huh?


----------



## Kristina (Aug 5, 2010)

I am sorry Cory, but I agree. The donation request has no place on your business website. I am sure Littlefoot does eat a lot, and that it would make it easier having a donation here and there, but without her being a rescue or something of that sort, and just being your pet, she is your responsibility. I don't think it is in good taste.

Of course, it is your site and you may do as you please. That is just my opinion.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 5, 2010)

The donation thing must have been new, but I agree. She is a pet we must all take care of our pets ourselves, mine also eat alot, not as much as a galap, but stilll it just seems wrong to me.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 5, 2010)

i have a section on my website where people if they choose too, can make a donation to help feed Littlefoot. The intention of this was to allow people to be apart of Littlefoot's life and her growing up. She has about 500 more pounds to go, and thats a lot of food. With each donation, the donator would get a certificate of Virtual Adoption of Littlefoot and appreciataion to helping her out. They would get monthly updates on her progress and pictures. For high donaters, they will be invited to see Littlefoot in person. 
This was just an idea brought to me by a coworker when they found out that I spend more than $50 per week just on food for Littlefoot. 
and FYI to everyone.... I keep my prices extremely low to allow everyone a chance to get Mazuri. I barely make enough money to cover the gas to the post office on the profit. I strictly sell Mazuri and other things as a way to help people with their tortoises. 


ANOTHER FYI.... tortoiseforum.org a for-profit site, also has a PayPal Donate link on the bottom of the page (to help pay for the server access, bandwidth, domain name), and also has a store to sell things for profit. How is that different from my site? I am not trying to put anyone down, or say anyone is doing anything wrong, i am just trying to understand the reasoning behind people's opinions, and if I am truly not doing something appropriate. I was raised to always ask questions!


----------



## oswego tort lover (Aug 5, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> i have a section on my website where people if they choose too, can make a donation to help feed Littlefoot. The intention of this was to allow people to be apart of Littlefoot's life and her growing up. She has about 500 more pounds to go, and thats a lot of food. With each donation, the donator would get a certificate of Virtual Adoption of Littlefoot and appreciataion to helping her out. They would get monthly updates on her progress and pictures. For high donaters, they will be invited to see Littlefoot in person.
> This was just an idea brought to me by a coworker when they found out that I spend more than $50 per week just on food for Littlefoot.
> and FYI to everyone.... I keep my prices extremely low to allow everyone a chance to get Mazuri. I barely make enough money to cover the gas to the post office on the profit. I strictly sell Mazuri and other things as a way to help people with their tortoises.
> 
> ...



its a tortoise people not a humam..lol..


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree that it is a little odd that you have a section asking for donations for your tortoise (especially since I do not think she/he is a rescue/adopted animal at all). However, if you are set on leaving it up there, I would definately re-word it and share more of what you just told us here in that section of your site.

The way you have it now definately looks like you are begging for charity. A large dog can very well go through $50 worth of a good brand of dog food per week; both a dog and a tortoise are pets, and I bet many people will be thinking "If he is asking for money to pay for his tortoise's food, then he really can't afford the tortoise at all, and should not have him/her.".-- That's exactly how it goes for people who have dogs, etc., and ask for money for food, vet bills, etc. (yes, it happens, especially on Craigslist).

Also, sorry to point this out, but yes, while this site asks for donations, like you stated... they use the money for the up-keep of the site. It is different from a personal pet, as in result of donations made to this site (for the domain, server, etc.) everybody can enjoy the site.

Like somebody else stated, if you were a rescue, it would be different and I am sure more people would be willing to donate.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 5, 2010)

i see your point completely. i will reword the site to be more appropriate. littlefoot is not a rescue, she is a pet. she does cost a lot of money to maintain, and i can afford it. 

i just thought it would be a cool thing to "adopt" littlefoot. i did something similar to some sea turtles and whales.

also, when i go to sea world, zoos, or other places that are for profit, you can donate money and buy things. i am not as big as them, but i think its the same idea.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Aug 5, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> i see your point completely. i will reword the site to be more appropriate. littlefoot is not a rescue, she is a pet. she does cost a lot of money to maintain, and i can afford it.
> 
> i just thought it would be a cool thing to "adopt" littlefoot. i did something similar to some sea turtles and whales.



Yes, if you word it more like that then it would be much better. Make it sound like a "virtual adoption", and go with your vitual adoption certificate, etc. All I was saying is that right now it looks like somebody who can't afford their pet's food (though I know you can) and is asking for money. It looks especially bad written that way on a business website.

Also, go more into how she is of the largest tortoise species on the face of the earth, and while many people have tortoises, her species is more rare, etc., etc. Make it sound more fun to "adopt" her and say something like "It's the perfect adoption for somebody who, in reality, can't own such a large tortoise!".


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 5, 2010)

okay great. thanks so much for that. i wasnt an english major. i have a horrible way of expressing what i want to do both verbally and written. so thank you very much, and I just might copy/paste and modify what you just said... if you are okay with that. but i am sleepy now, and i will do it in the morning. thanks so much for you input. that is why i created this thread. because many times, somethings might make perfect sense in my head, but come out horrible on the web, so I have my trusting friends here on TFO to help me and guide me and steer me in the right direction when i am off course!

thanks guys and gals!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Aug 5, 2010)

That is fine if you use what I said. Let me know if you need more suggestions in re-writing it.

I write everything that's on my site (adoption bios, success stories, etc.) so I can be creative, persuasive, and tell the story well. 

Okay, so I put my wonderful writing skills to work and came up with these. Feel free to change it (or not use it at all). What do you think?--

_Littlefoot is my __ year old, Galapagos Tortoise! She is the largest species of tortoise (over the Aldabra Tortoise and African Spurred Tortoise) on the face of the earth. Littlefoot is currently __ pounds, and is still not full grown! She has approx. __ more pounds to gain, and as you can imagine, eats an extremely large amount of food each day. An average of $___ is spent each week to maintain her healthy eating habits, and her usual diet typically consists of ____________________ .

While many people own tortoises, Littlefoot's species is more rare to find privately owned (her species is also seen in many zoos!); and therefore is a special treat to witness and care for.

If you would like to contribute to Littlefoot's "feeding fund", please click the "donate" button below. By making a monetary contribution towards her proper feeding, you will become a Virtual Adopter of Littlefoot and in addition to recieving a Virtual Adoption Certificate, you will also recieve monthly updates and pictures of her!

This is the perfect "adoption" for somebody who, in reality, can't own such a large tortoise themselves, but still wishes to become involved in one's life and help assist in their care!_

Correction:

"Littlefoot is currently __ pounds, and is still not full grown! She has approx. __ more pounds to gain *to be considered full grown*, and as you can imagine, eats an extremely large amount of food each day.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Aug 6, 2010)

HAHA! Last correction:

"She is the largest *tortoise species *(over the Aldabra Tortoise and African Spurred Tortoise) on the face of the earth."


----------



## Ickisrulz (Aug 6, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> i have a section on my website where people if they choose too, can make a donation to help feed Littlefoot. The intention of this was to allow people to be apart of Littlefoot's life and her growing up. She has about 500 more pounds to go, and thats a lot of food. With each donation, the donator would get a certificate of Virtual Adoption of Littlefoot and appreciataion to helping her out. They would get monthly updates on her progress and pictures. For high donaters, they will be invited to see Littlefoot in person.
> This was just an idea brought to me by a coworker when they found out that I spend more than $50 per week just on food for Littlefoot.
> and FYI to everyone.... I keep my prices extremely low to allow everyone a chance to get Mazuri. I barely make enough money to cover the gas to the post office on the profit. I strictly sell Mazuri and other things as a way to help people with their tortoises.
> 
> ...



You should re-think your business plan if you aren't making enough to even cover expenses. Either get your product cheaper or sell it for more. Your time and energy are worth something. People in business are in it to make money. If you cannot turn a profit, maybe you shouldn't be doing it. 



APBT_Fanatic said:


> That is fine if you use what I said. Let me know if you need more suggestions in re-writing it.
> 
> I write everything that's on my site (adoption bios, success stories, etc.) so I can be creative, persuasive, and tell the story well.
> 
> ...






Sorry...but all the spin in the world is not going to conceal the fact that you have an owner asking others to pay for the care of his pet. If I were in his shoes, I'd increase the price of the tortoise supplies I sell to cover the food for my pet and not ask for donations.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Aug 6, 2010)

Mazuri pics:


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 6, 2010)

those are just wonderful pictures. thanks so much. so clear. so cute. so torty!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Aug 6, 2010)

I LOVE the shots my camera takes on a sunny day, but completely in the shade. Sherman's (Sulcata) pictures were taken in the shade, and the CDTs were in the sun. They both look good, but I love the clarity of Sherman's more.


----------



## franeich (Aug 6, 2010)

I dont see a problem with the donate. Littlefoot is a rare tortoise. Arent they endangered also?


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 6, 2010)

there were a total of 12 subspecies of Galapagos Tortoises, now I believe there are only 10 left. One of those, there is only one individual left. There is a ban on exporting Galaps off the islands. So the only way the USA will get more Galaps is with captive breeding programs. However, you must find the same subspecies to produce fertile and viable offspring. I have been told that Littlefoot could be a hybrid of a couple subspecies. I do hope to one day find a suitable boyfriend for her, but that is at least 10 more years away. 

I believe because of all the protections with Galaps and because the people of the Galapagos and Ecuador cherish these tortoises so much, the ones that are left on islands are safe from humans. The exact term for their protected status is "Vulnerable". 

If you want to learn more about Galapagos Tortoises go here... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galapagos_tortoise


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 16, 2010)

there have been a bunch of updates to the site. anyone wanna take a look?


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Corey, just a few typos for you really, you also use a lot of upper case letters in the middle of sentences that shouldn't be upper case.

Mazuri tortoise food is the best food you can possibly give your tortoise. It has the exact *about* of Fiber, Fat, Protein, Calcium, *(no need for upper case letters here)* and much more that your tortoise needs. You can use it as a supplement or *(as)* the tortoise's staple diet.

Here are *(some)* HIGHLY recommended Turtle/Tortoise/Reptile/Animal Websites*(.)*
I would take the information found on these sites to be good and reliable, and I have/would shop at these sites as well. 
And No! *they* aren't paying to be on this page. 

Tyler is the proud owner of this site. He has a HUGE selection of reptiles and supplies. He is based in Las Vegas, NV. He is very knowledge*(able) *about many different species of turtles and tortoises. He also *have* a large supply of cypress mulch that is probably the best on the market. 

This Non-Profit Rescue is run by a very talented, smart, motivated, and extremely busy lady named Yvonne. She takes care of 100+ animals every single day. She has a huge knowledge on *dearly* everything about animals and how to take care of them. If you have a turtle or tortoise (unfortunately not a Red Eared Slider), Yvonne will take it in, regardless of its health or origin.

I HIGHLY recommend Dr. Tom Greek for any pet, but especially for turtles and tortoises. He really know*(s)* how to handle, diagnose, and treat reptiles. 

Also are you going to modify the home page at all? The Mazuri page with the tortoise photos either side of the Mazuri headline looks great, something like that would look good on your homepage too.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 16, 2010)

oh wow!!! thanks so much!! i love having an english teacher redline my site. thanks so much. I will make all of the corrections you suggested!!!!


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Aug 16, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> oh wow!!! thanks so much!! i love having an english teacher redline my site. thanks so much. I will make all of the corrections you suggested!!!!



Ha, you're welcome, what can I say, I love to proof read.


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 16, 2010)

*Few More Corrections*

Noticed a few things 


> Tyler is the proud owner of this site. He has a HUGE selection of reptiles and supplies. He is based in Las Vegas, NV. He is very knowledge about many different species of turtles and tortoises. He also have a large supply of cypress mulch that is probably the best on the market.



I traditionally plead ignorance about turtles. I don't know much about aquatic turtles, and I don't particularly care to learn at this point. 

Maggie said my cypress was terrible. But I like it, and so does everyone else I know 

Thanks for the link!


----------

